# Official Police 38 DC Reformatory no. 17



## Patrick Ridge (Sep 28, 2020)

Hello! I inherited an old Colt 38 Official Police stamped on the butt with D.C. Ref. 17. The serial number range makes it to be 1930 and the marking refers to Washington DC prison system, probably Lorton. Any help appreciated and thank you!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What help are you looking for?

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Patrick Ridge (Sep 28, 2020)

I hope to learn if my interpretation of the markings are correct, and if so do they add anything to the value of the firearm. Thanks!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Pictures would help.


----------

